# plastic glass runners



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

im lookin for some runners for a 4ft viv, the cheapest i've found are £9 including delivery... anyone know where i can find em cheaper
thanks
dan: victory:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

no sounds good to me


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

i thought that was qute alot.... must be mistaken


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

It is expensive, try local DIY shops or glaziers, they sometimes have them and cheaper than that.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I've found them cheaper too, but TBH by the time you take into account the cost of phoning/driving around looking for cheaper ones you may as well just pay the £9 and have them delivered to your door!


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

*ebay glass runners*

hey found these for you 4ft VIVARIUM GLASS 4mm RUNNERS black top+bottom on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Dec-07 20:15:30 GMT)

take a look he does diff colours and diff sizes and combines postage if u contact him 

cheers jamie:2thumb:


----------



## filfy (Jan 9, 2007)

cheers all


----------

